# eggs hatching early



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

is anybody elses eggs hatching early,ive now had two crested gecko eggs hatch early the first hatched at 55 days the second at 50.ive never had this happen before they have always hatched between 60-70.the temps in the incubator are still the same,any ideas.


----------



## Jon2ooo8 (Sep 6, 2008)

yep had 2 leos that were 10 days early yesterday and day before , im not complaining tho lol


----------



## reptidave (May 25, 2009)

My bearded dragon eggs have started sweating at 43 days. My eggs always hatch in the 60 s but this year it looks well early

Why are peoples eggs all hatching early


----------



## Liam17 (Jul 20, 2008)

thomas said:


> is anybody elses eggs hatching early,ive now had two crested gecko eggs hatch early the first hatched at 55 days the second at 50.ive never had this happen before they have always hatched between 60-70.the temps in the incubator are still the same,any ideas.


Was it the females first year last year of laying. Could it be that the eggs she has produced this year are of a more healthy quality. Also crested gecko's have sometimes been know to retain eggs for several days.

Honestly I have no real ideas prehaps theirs just something in the air.....its been a great start with all this good weather.


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

one of the females its her 2nd year the other 1 its her first,but her first 2 batches of eggs hatched on time,any way got in tonite to find the clutch mates now hatched too,they both look in good condition and of a good size.just waiting to see if the other 2 eggs i have in the incubator are going to hatch early.and another 4 eggs were layed last nite.so its all looking good,at this rate im going to have a small army.Have 8 babies now to take care off.


----------



## Barnesysbeardies (Jun 3, 2009)

*Beat you's!*

My beardie eggs hatched at 46 days, all 27 hatched and perfectly healthy, eating drinking and running around like looneys!


----------

